# Hochreiner oder Vernickelter Kupferblock für 3090 ?



## CoolingMiinze (18. September 2020)

Ich grüße euch Forengemeinde,

nach langer langer Zeit, werde ich nun auch meine Grafikkarte in Rente schicken und mir "demnächst" die 3090 "gönnen".  Die Karte wird dann, auch wie meine jetzige unter Wasser gesetzt. Nun aber zu meiner eigendlcihen Frage... ich muss persöhnlich gestehen, das ich all die Zeit immer nur vernickelte Kupferböden für meine Hardware nutzte. Ich frage mich aber nun seit ein paar Tagen wie hoch könnten die Temp unterschiede ausfallen wenn man einen Hochreinen Kupferboden gegen einen Vernickelten Kupferboden stellt.  Hat der ein oder andere, da schon seine Erfahrung gemacht ? oder sind die Temp unterschiede maginal ?

VG CoolingMiinze


----------



## NatokWa (18. September 2020)

Da es nur eine sehr dünne Nickelschicht ist, sollte die vernachlässigbar sein . Generel ist Direktkontakt mit dem Kupfer besser, das steht außer frage ABER diese Microdünne Schiht dürfte kein ganzes Grad unterschied ausmachen wenns überhaupt aus der Messungenauigkeit raus kommt.

Du kriegst nen größeren Unterschied (mit Sicherheit) hin wenn du statt WLP zu Flüßigmetall greifen würdest (inkl der bekanten Nebenwirkungen) was das ganze ebenfalls vernachläßigbar macht.

Ich selbst versuche immer komplett "sauberes" Kupfer zu kriegen da ich das Optisch als Edler empfinde.


----------



## CoolingMiinze (18. September 2020)

@NatokWa 
erstmal vielen Dank für deinen Erfahrungsbericht . Mit Nebenwirkung meinst du wahrscheinlich das Flüssigmetall und Kupfer nicht die besten Freunde sind. Oder verwechsle ich da gerade etwas ?


----------



## Anthropos (18. September 2020)

CoolingMiinze schrieb:


> Mit Nebenwirkung meinst du wahrscheinlich das Flüssigmetall und Kupfer nicht die besten Freunde sind. Oder verwechsle ich da gerade etwas ?


Ich glaube du verwechselst da was. Flüssigmetall verträgt sich mit Kupfer (ebenso mit Nickel) im Gegensatz zu Aluminium. Das wird buchstäblich zerfressen.
Ich kann zwar nicht für @NatokWa sprechen, aber vielleicht meint er mit Nebenwirkungen, das spätere Entfernen des Flüssigmetalls. Das kann man mit Küchenrolle meist nicht so einfach abwischen, sondern benötigt ggf. Schleifpapier.


----------



## CoolingMiinze (18. September 2020)

@Humanist1986 

ahhh stimmt das war Aluminium und nicht Kupfer/Nickel


----------



## NatokWa (18. September 2020)

Es ist mehr das Problem das ich die dort verwendeten Metalle viel zu gut Kenne .... von der Chemischen Seite schreit da alles Alarm-Rot da das Alles Metalle sind welche mit Wasser (sehr) heftig reagieren und dabei zum Teil brennen aber in jedem Fall Potente Säuren bilden. Solange das ganze nicht absolut Luftdicht verbaut ist (unter nem CPU-HS z.B. sollte die ganze LM-Geschichte besser nicht "auf dauer" ausgelegt angewendet werden. 
Auch bei Kupfer und sonstigen Metallen .... das Zeug zieht einfach nach und nach Wasser und zerlegt sich damit selbst. Selbst wenn es NICHT das Metall angreifen würde, so denke ich das die entstehenden Verbindungen in Sachen Wärmeleitfähigkeit nicht mehr mit WLP mithalten können.

Die meisten der Metalle müßen BTW in Reinform unter Öl gelagert werden da sie sonst ... sagen wir mal nicht lange "Verwendbar" sind.


----------



## Duke711 (18. September 2020)

Die Nickelschicht hat vielleicht 0,03 mm, ist also noch nicht mal messbar.


----------

